# Thessaloniki, Greece: a lot of pics (i mean a lot...)



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ANGathens kay: and yes those old neoclassical buildings make the difference


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Pretty cool! Love all photos))) Nice city.


----------



## timnet (Sep 30, 2005)

http://maroszek.org/galerie/grecja/
http://maroszek.org/galerie/saloniki/
my pictures from Thessaloniki & rest of the Greece during my holiday a couple of years ago


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful pix Chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks alitezar :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm enjoying them too!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Zito i Ellas ... O Servos aderfos ;-) Nice Salonica ;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks  and welcome to SSC btw ^^


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Wonderful City!!!:cheers:


----------



## denoZG (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice pics of a nice city :cheers:
Christos, thanx for sharing ! 
Please tell me are there any differences in the mentality of the people between Athens and Thessaloniki ? Greeks here often telling me that but to me they (those who live in germany) are pretty much the same


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

denoZG said:


> Nice pics of a nice city :cheers:
> Christos, thanx for sharing !
> Please tell me are there any differences in the mentality of the people between Athens and Thessaloniki ? Greeks here often telling me that but to me they (those who live in germany) are pretty much the same


If there are any differences between people from Athens and Thessaloniki? I dont think so...


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

I would disagree at this one.
I prefer Visantine and Christian core of Salonikki to ...more antic and international spirit of Athens. Where people are somehow more indifferent to what's going around.
Salonikki, well, more young people, more free mind ideas, great University, and, being 4 times smaller, offer to many of us more than capital city does. 
So, my vote goes to Salonikki (and Halkidiki.)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In Thessaloniki you could "find" anything: form byzantine churches to great beach-front view of Thessaloniki (from the port. or the white tower) and more


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep. Thess is Thess...


----------



## Audrius (Jan 12, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful Thessaloniki!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Greece is so lucky to have so much visible history - we don't even come close


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments about Thessaloniki :cheers:


----------



## KouFa. (May 1, 2008)

come on christos-greece .we want more!!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics, i love this thread! Thanks Christos! kay:


----------



## timnet (Sep 30, 2005)

as far as i remember, they were building tube in thessaloniki? has anybody got any pics of the progress?


----------



## KouFa. (May 1, 2008)

by tube u mean a subway system?
if yes its going veeery well 
u can take a look here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356656


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

timnet said:


> as far as i remember, they were building tube in thessaloniki? has anybody got any pics of the progress?


Yes, they building Metro in Thessaloniki, and all-ready a big progress...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great looking city. I like the architectural style of the main streets.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks both of you


----------



## acc521 (Mar 26, 2008)

Christos, how long would you personally recommend someone spend in Thesoloniki? I was thinking 4 nights in Athens and 3 nights in Thesoloniki.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent photos!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

nice pics man!. this one is a place where i must go one day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

acc521 said:


> Christos, how long would you personally recommend someone spend in Thesoloniki? I was thinking 4 nights in Athens and 3 nights in Thesoloniki.


Well, depends from the money you can effort...
You could check the hotel prices in both cities for the days you want to stay...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Greece.....I love this country.
It's so magic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks once again @Geoce

btw, i found this photo in my father's stuff, i "cleaned" by photoshop, and i presented to you:
Thessaloniki at 60's (1963) from the hills of St. Dimitrios church


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great job for putting all these pictures Chris.
The city is charming in her own way.
what interest me are those ruins in the middle of streets
and the old tower which is a landmark of this Greek's second city.
thank you for this wonderful tour. 

HAVE A HAPPY HOLIDAY!!!
___________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> great job for putting all these pictures Chris.
> The city is charming in her own way.
> what interest me are those ruins in the middle of streets
> and the old tower which is a landmark of this Greek's second city.
> ...


Thank you very nuchm capricorn  merry christmas :cheers:


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*-*

very nice atmosphere in the city
and i always keep hearing about how nice the people are
i hope one day i can visit..
all my love from across the med


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much, eskandarany


----------



## Pastaie (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, a nice city, but much much too crowded building and too many scooters and you can barely find a parking place or cross the street even on the pedestrian crossing, it's a madness and I live in Bucharest which is a much bigger city but not as crowded as Thessaloniki is.
I liked very much the promenade area near the sea and there's a lot of pubs, which is great. They were full even in the morning when I visited (sept '09). 
I saw some awesome buildings but also some of them would of need some renovations.
Overall is a nice city but too crowded I'd say.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Pastaie said:


> Overall is a nice city but too crowded I'd say.


No wonder, Neapoli, in Thessaloniki, is the densiest city in Europe (Wikipedia).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> No wonder, Neapoli, in Thessaloniki, is the densiest city in Europe (Wikipedia).


Have you been there, charpentier?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Not yet.  I like the peaceful countryside but I expect that a city be crowded. I dislike sprawl, true cities are dense and busy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ OK then


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

^^..thanks for sharing *christos*....keep them coming..:cheers:







.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome tonyboy... in the near future i may visit Thessaloniki again


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*thanx again...christos*



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome tonyboy... in the near future i may visit Thessaloniki again


last time we visited greece...my wife and i stayed in a thessaloniki hotel where they had a buffet resto in the rooftop...the view was spectacular...but the food....*wow*...to this day ...i still dream of eating sauteed baby octopus....:cheers:







.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tonyboy said:


> last time we visited greece...my wife and i stayed in a thessaloniki hotel where they had a buffet resto in the rooftop...the view was spectacular...but the food....*wow*...to this day ...i still dream of eating sauteed baby octopus....:cheers:


Greek food is really delicious


----------



## acc521 (Mar 26, 2008)

^^It's the best. Mmmmm Zelnik!


----------



## FreddyB (May 31, 2010)

nice city,wished I could pay it a visit

greetings from tabriz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You should visit Thessaloniki for sure


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Greek food is really delicious


And don't forget Ouzo! :cheers:
Thessaloniki is the only Greek city I've ever visited (in 1995...) Nice place. I loved the waterfront and the old "Turkish neighbourhood". 
Thanks for the nice pictures on the previous pages Christo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Benonie said:


> And don't forget *Ouzo!** :cheers:
> Thessaloniki is the only Greek city I've ever visited (in 1995...) Nice place. I loved the waterfront and the old "Turkish neighbourhood".
> Thanks for the nice pictures on the previous pages Christo!


*: of course! 
Thank you for the comment, Benonie :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Bump,

This thread was buried among so many threads. I love the pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you alitezar


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I LOVE this city. Great memories. I lived in Saranda Eklesies back in January and February 2006.


----------



## red ahlawy (Sep 3, 2009)

great city, great memories, found my first and only soulmate right in this very city...


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pictures, they bring back good memories of my visit in Thessaloniki last year which I enjoyed very much! I really couldn´t understand why Thessaloniki in travel guides is often called an uninteresting or even ugly city - in my eyes, it is very elegant and incredibly full of life, I definitely liked Thessaloniki more than Athens.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice thread, wish to see new pics from Thessaloniki...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your comment Linguine; as this moment little difficult but in the near future (i hope) to visit once again the city of Thessaloniki (and with new camera i hope too).


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

EU GOSTEI MUITO DA CIDADE


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you - obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I plan to visit Thessalonikand and Istanbul, visiting a friend in april. But I have to postpone the trip because of the bad situation in Greece. hno: Hope it will be better soon, best wishes from Sweden! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> I plan to visit Thessalonikand and Istanbul, visiting a friend in april. *But I have to postpone the trip because of the bad situation in Greece.* hno: Hope it will be better soon, best wishes from Sweden! :cheers:


You should not listen to all those news; they over-reacting. The truth is that we have some problems (yes), but everything else its OK. *You should come and visit*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thank you for your comment Linguine; as this moment little difficult but in the near future (i hope) to visit once again the city of Thessaloniki (and with new camera i hope too).


can't wait for that christos, hope you could bring your new camera and again flood this thread with fabulous photos from Thessalonika...good luck on your next trip.:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I join the others when I say that I also can't wait for more updates mate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Well, you (everyone) shall wait little more for new updates; i dont know when, i hope soon and as i said with new camera...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> You should not listen to all those news; they over-reacting. The truth is that we have some problems (yes), but everything else its OK. *You should come and visit*


I don't think it's a big deal as a tourist either, but its more because my friend there that I should stay at have a troubled situation because of the crisis, so he thought it would be better if I go later, perhaps this summer. 

I look forward to see more photos.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

thessaloniki....awesome....:master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks, highcliff :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

-del-


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

This looks like a very urbane place. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Such a nice glimpse of my second hometown! :applause: I hope to open my own Thessaloniki thread soon to show you more of the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you so much, cat! :cheers1:


----------

